# Hellvape Destiny RTA



## Rob Fisher (22/5/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/5/20)

This is a noisy RTA... not sure I will be able to use this watching TV because I may get hurt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silo (22/5/20)

This looks like an RTA for me. I like the design quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Crazyj (22/5/20)

Calling dibs if you want to sell uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (23/5/20)

@Rob Fisher how is the flavour?

It's rather expensive for a single coil so don't want to save up for one and be disappointed because it was just a hype.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> @Rob Fisher how is the flavour?
> 
> It's rather expensive for a single coil so don't want to save up for one and be disappointed because it was just a hype.


Same here. With shipping to JHB and the addition of a bottle of CBD liquid it will be disappointing if it isn't that great. If I could only find a reasonably priced Dvarw DL

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> @Rob Fisher how is the flavour?
> 
> It's rather expensive for a single coil so don't want to save up for one and be disappointed because it was just a hype.



@adriaanh it's OK but it's no Dvarw DL by a long way. To be fair I didn't really give it much of a go because I found it really noisy airflow wise which kills it for me right there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Same here. With shipping to JHB and the addition of a bottle of CBD liquid it will be disappointing if it isn't that great. If I could only find a reasonably priced Dvarw DL
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Yip a reasonably priced Dvarw would be the right option!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (23/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @adriaanh it's OK but it's no Dvarw DL by a long way. To be fair I didn't really give it much of a go because I found it really noisy airflow wise which kills it for me right there.


@Rob Fisher Thanks for the feedback. Would the Destiny be worth saving up for?
The Dwarf is way out of my price reach.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/20)

adriaanh said:


> @Rob Fisher Thanks for the feedback. Would the Destiny be worth saving up for?
> The Dwarf is way out of my price reach.



PM me your address and I send you my Destiny!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> PM me your address and I send you my Destiny!


Guess I’m too late Uncle Rob ... I wouldn’t mind giving the destiny a bash


----------



## adriaanh (24/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> PM me your address and I send you my Destiny!


That is truly amazing and generous of you.
I have sent you a PM. Thank you soooo much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crazyj (24/5/20)

Crazyj said:


> Calling dibs if you want to sell uncle @Rob Fisher


I guess you don't like my name uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/8/20)

I liked my Gear RTA but just felt that the airlflow was too restrictive. I am a sucker for wide open airflow.

After watching dozens of reviews, I finally placed an order for one this morning. Can't wait!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

